# 46,000 pounds of STEEL!



## azmike

Our truck got here Friday from Sweetwater Texas loaded with our steel components for the new shop building. Its gonna be big and nice! I've hauled 350 ton of material for the pad, finishing with a very good AB fill from the old mine in Tombstone. Patrick found a nice electric scissor lift that is ready for service.


----------



## sethd11

I geuss we will await the build pictures. You doing all the erecting yourself?


----------



## azmike

seth, yes we will fabricate ourselves, plus my son's squad of helpers!


----------



## 506

I somehow get the feeling I'm about to be green with envy when the pictures get posted..... A bigger barn is on my wish list.


----------



## hcriddle

I just went out and met my site guy. Started stripping of my site for a 60'X120' building. Keep us posted on the progress.


----------



## woodland

azmike said:


> Our truck got here Friday from Sweetwater Texas loaded with our steel components for the new shop building. Its gonna be big and nice! I've hauled 350 ton of material for the pad, finishing with a very good AB fill from the old mine in Tombstone. Patrick found a nice electric scissor lift that is ready for service.


You're going to love your scissor lift. We bought a rough terrain gas powered one and use it all the time. From putting up sheds, grain bins, yard lights, and of course Christmas lights. Congrats


----------



## azmike

I need to make a correction: some purlins and sheeting is for Kathleen's truck parking at the ranch as she has been VERY patiently waiting for us to build! Also a couple of well canopys Pat is building for a pecan orchard. The insulated shop area is 60x60 with 20x60 porches on the north and south sides.


----------



## PaMike

I love the porch idea. I enjoy working "outside" on equipment to a degree...being in a shop sure has its pluses but a concrete floor and a roof and open on the sides would be enjoyable to me 9 months out of the year...


----------



## azmike

After a very busy farm/cattle summer we finally got some good days in on the shop.

8000' of canopy with 3,500' of insulated fabrication and machine shop. My gunsmith is even moving in! Pouring concrete this next weekend.


----------



## somedevildawg

Gonna be nice....looks much larger than 60x60 on the inside


----------



## azmike

We built this boom/winch for the 5075 to raise and move the 80' beams and set poles etc, we had the big boom truck to set the beams--Patrick is very proud of his layout as the whole building is plumb and square! We also got 4 1500watt baseball field lights that we will bolt on/off the boom for some great night trap shooting!


----------



## Vol

Very impressive Mike!

Regards, Mike


----------



## azmike

Been building the concrete forms this week, we have hired a finish (not from Finland) crew with power trowels etc for Saturday. I'll be the supervisor in the lawn chair as VA will fix an annoying hernia on Thursday.


----------



## somedevildawg

Pouring mud on the entire floor mike?


----------



## azmike

Dawg, we are only pouring 60'x60' of the insulated shop area. I'll remember my camera as I'd like to share the way we are placing the steel and such.


----------



## azmike

We are forming using the Key-Loc joint system. It will control cracking of the concrete. Slab thickness is 6"


----------



## somedevildawg

Nice....


----------



## azmike

Still working on the shop.........we will finish the doors by the time it gets HOT! Actually soon.


----------



## Tim/South

Good Job, well done!


----------



## mlappin

So given your location, how is building to avoid excessive heat similar or different than avoiding excessive cold (like here) ?


----------



## azmike

mlappin said:


> So given your location, how is building to avoid excessive heat similar or different than avoiding excessive cold (like here) ?


We are at 4200' elevation (Phoenix is 1086'-Tucson 2389') so we already have controlled temp by zip code! Our building is completely insulated, 20 x 14 doors on both ends face the prevailing breeze, planted deciduous trees on south side, 25' shade canopies on three sides.

Even in the worst heat (105-106) if you can shade-up you can be comfortable.


----------



## Thumbtack

Looks really nice Mike. I might have to drop by when we go to Tucson in late April.


----------



## azmike

I'll pm directions! Let me know.


----------



## azmike

The 55 ton Iron Worker, mill and lathe found their home! Plus the back room bar needed re-located to the shop too.


----------



## somedevildawg

Looks like the bar was installed first.....good move  you're gonna really enjoy that shop....very nice.


----------

